# chapman video essay.



## cristalena (Oct 23, 2008)

hello. i am applying to dodge college and i am wondering whether i can use clips from actual films in my essay. i know the requirements say to discuss aspects other than film. but mine would not discuss that though. i emailed the school but no reply!


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Oct 26, 2008)

It would be in your best interest to follow the directions. Fail to do so may result in the expulsion of an application. I would follow directions. :\ 

Are you from El Paso, TX? My mother's family lives there.


----------



## hoohaProductions (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually don't see how that would be a bad idea... if it shows something else about your personality I'd say go for it. I can definitely see that working...


----------



## Chris22 (Oct 27, 2008)

Crisalena,

I must agree with Celestially Eccentric and would strongly avoid using copyrighted works in your video essay. There is so much you can add to your video essay without the use of copyrighted material. 

On a different note, I'm thrilled to see El Pasoans venture off to pursue a cinematic future. I'm from El Paso too! I'm attending USC for my masters degree, however I was also accepted to Chapman. My advice to you is to use the ”˜border town' theme in your application to help differentiate you from others. Living in El Paso at a time like this (with drug wars and immigration issues all over the media) should give your application that ”˜pop' that Hollywood is looking for. 

Best of luck!


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Oct 28, 2008)

I also think it's really great to see individuals from El Paso that want to pursue a career in film/TV. Good luck to you both! What high schools did you both go to? I'm from Anchorage, Alaska.


----------

